# 120k what weight oil should i use



## jacobaudi81 (Nov 14, 2007)

I own a 98 Audi b5 2.8 Quattro and I was wondering what type of oil I use for the winter and the summer the car currently has 120k thanks


----------



## Scigano (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi JacobAudi81,

Have you noticed any consumption issues with the car? Have you just acquired it and are looking for advice – or have you been running an oil that hasn't been meeting your expectations?

A good source of oil information is the Bob Is The Oil Guy (BITOG) forum for general lubricant wisdom. I leafed through some 2.8 V6 threads there and oil selection can vary a bit depending on which version of the 2.8-mill you have. I think Audi switched from the 12-valve V6 to the 30-valve in '97 (one of the threads I found said the piston-ring clearances are practically the same b/w both versions, but the valve-guide seal clearances in the head are a bit tighter on the newer 30-valve heads – implying the older motors are a touch more prone to consumption).

Factors like how cold it gets in your area during winter, if you notice a certain amount of oil being consumed by XXXX-miles, and if the engine sounds noisy while warming up or idling _after_ up-to-temperature are all considerations when choosing your summer and winter oils.

See if you find conditions similar to yours in any of these threads for a start.

http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1558965

http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=717486

http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=93401 (I know this is for a 2000 – but it should be the same 30-valve 2.8 V6 to my knowledge)

http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=165320

(look up *BITOG Audi 2.8* – "VW" works too – for more BITOG threads on your engine)


----------

